# PDF Downloads



## Davyboy (Sep 22, 2007)

I noticed that some of you have the same trouble I have with PDF.  My 'puter locks up when I try to open from IExplorer.  When I see a PDF coming I QUICKLY hit the red X stop button on toolbar.  Then what I do:

Right click on the link.
Save target as (can rename & choose folder here)
OK

The file downloads and then prompts me to open or close.  I now have a copy of the file I can use or delete at my leisure. 8) 
Hope this helps.   Davyboy


----------



## compound driver (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi
try forefox I had the same problem with IE solved it as soon as i started using Firefox. It has a dedicated PDF program built in.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no problems with IE7 on this issue, but I do have Adobe reader 7 installed on my computer. Maybe it is because you have low version of  Adobe on yours.
My problem is I want to share sets of my own plans in PDF format but they are too large to be hosted on here. Maybe a bit later when we are more settled.

John


----------

